
What I've learned at Arkency and why I am leaving - piotrmacuk
https://blog.arkency.com/what-ive-learned-at-arkency-and-why-i-am-leaving/
======
piotrmacuk
In this post, I summarize last 3 years of my work (out of almost 20) as a
senior full stack web developer.

